# Zwei Fässer und ein Bach



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte seit ich einen Teich habe, einen Bach dazuhaben. Oder zumindest was bachartiges 
Mehrere Versuche sind schon gescheitert, es sind halt sehr kleine Dimensionen hier.

Gestern hab ich wieder einen Bach-Anfall gehabt  das kleine Fass ausgeräumt und kurzerhand ein Loch reingebohrt. Dahinein hab ich ein Stück Schlauch gesteckt, und den Schlauch von der Pumpe im großen Fass in das kleine geleitet. Die Pumpe hat brav ihre Arbeit getan - also eigentlich hat sie furchtbar übertrieben, weil das Wasser konnte gar nicht so schnell abfließen, wie die Pumpe für Nachschub gesorgt hat. Folglich ist der kleine Teich übergegangen. :evil Also wieder alles abgebaut, dabei die Pumpe auf das __ Hechtkraut fallen gelassen und abgeknickt :evil und das Loch vergrößtert. Geht übrigens super mit einem Akkubohrer durch das dicke Holz  
Neuen, dickeren Schlauch reingesteckt und das Ganze von vorne.... diesmal ist der kleine Teich nicht übergegangen, nein, plötzlich war er leer!!! :shock Das kleine Fass ist mit Folie ausgekleidet und die war durch das doofe Loch natürlich nicht mehr dicht - das ganze Wasser ist unter die Folie gelaufen! evil
Ich war inzwischen komplett durchnäßt und völlig entnervt 
Das Loch im kleinen Fass hab ich mit einem Korken verstopft, die Folie so gut wie möglich geflickt und den Schlauch wutentbrannt in die Ecke gepfeffert :evil
Ich glaub, ich sollte das Projekt "Bach" echt ad acta legen....


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*

Hallo Suni,

wäre das vom Prinzip nicht was für Dich: 
 

Nur mit einer kleinen Änderung - Du nimmst die kleinsten Maurerbütten - die haben ca. 30  Liter, wenn ich nicht irre. Und den Übergang formst aus dem Griff, in dem Du ihn mit einem Heißluftfön erwärmst. Ausschneiden und versuchen, irgendwas Rohrartiges dranzukleben, würde ich nicht noch einmal machen. Nur das Du die Bütten nicht versenkst, sondern hochstapelst.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*

Zeig doch mal paar Bildchen ... vielleicht hat hier einen ne Idee um Deinem Bachlauf-Anfall auf die funktionierenden Sprünge zu helfen 

Mandy


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*

Also: am Boden steht das große Fass, ein halbes Rotweinfass mit ca 120 Litern Inhalt. Darüber in einem Eck steht ein kleines Fass, ca 20 Liter. Am zweiten Foto mein "verwundetes" Kleinfass...


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Nur mit einer kleinen Änderung - Du nimmst die kleinsten Maurerbütten - die haben ca. 30  Liter, wenn ich nicht irre. Und den Übergang formst aus dem Griff, in dem Du ihn mit einem Heißluftfön erwärmst. Ausschneiden und versuchen, irgendwas Rohrartiges dranzukleben, würde ich nicht noch einmal machen.



stimmt, das schaut gut aus. Das ist ein Bambusrohr, denke ich, oder?


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*

Ja, das ist Bamus. Und das funktioniert nicht. Man kann an diese Bütte nichts wirklich kleben. Deshalb ja die Nummer mit dem Ausformen des Handgriffs. Das Bambuszeugs war ursprünglich so ein Klick-Klack-Wasserspiel, dass uns nach drei Tagen so auf den Keks ging, dass wir es zerlegt haben. Als Wasserspeier kannst Du ja nehmen, was Du willst...


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*

ich hatte mal so einen Maurertraog, ich kann mich nur nicht an Griffe erinnern - aber das Plastik ist ziemlich dick, ob sich das gut verformen läßt?


----------



## Efeu (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*



Dachfrosch schrieb:


> ich hatte mal so einen Maurertraog, ich kann mich nur nicht an Griffe erinnern - aber das Plastik ist ziemlich dick, ob sich das gut verformen läßt?



Also, ich hab das gestern mal versucht, zu verformen aber irgendwie hat das bei uns leider gar nicht geklappt. Man konnte das zwar nach unten gut eindrücken, so dass ein halbrunder Auslass entstand, aber leider konnten wir das gar nicht nach vorn zu einer __ Nase formen, da es dann immer eingerissen ist und dann natürlich undicht wurde. Jetzt sind wir etwas ratlos...eigentlich bräuchten wir ja nur einen Vorsprung von 2-3cm, denn der Mörtelkübel steht ja schon direkt am Teichbecken dran.


----------



## LotP (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*

Hi, habe auch aus solchen Trögen einen Bachlaufgemacht, die Überläufe lassen sich recht gut mit Hilfe einer Heißluftpistole formen. 
Handschuhe benutzen !!


----------



## Efeu (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*



LotP schrieb:


> Hi, habe auch aus solchen Trögen einen Bachlaufgemacht, die Überläufe lassen sich recht gut mit Hilfe einer Heißluftpistole formen.
> Handschuhe benutzen !!



Ist das bei dir nicht immer wieder eingerissen? Vielleicht war es bei uns zu heiß? Oder zu kalt und ist dadurch immer wieder zäh geworden.


----------



## Limnos (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*

Hi

Ich habe da mit dem Maurertrog noch eine andere Idee. Man nehme ein gewinkeltes Rohr wie es z.B. vom Toilettenspülkasten zur Kloschüssel führt. von innen hält man die Heißluftpistole an die Stelle wo das Rohr durchsoll. Wenn es weich genug  ist - immer wieder mal probieren - drückt man das Rohr von innen her durch die erweichte Stelle, so dass der Winkel innen bleibt und die Öffnung abwärts zeigt. Die Mörtelkübelwand zieht sich dicht um das Rohr zusammen. Sicherheitshalber kann man dann noch innen mit Silkonkautschuk nach Abkühlen einen Dichtwulst anbringen. . Wenn die Auslauföffnung abwärts zeigt, kann sie sich nicht durch schwimmenden Schmutz verstopfen, der an der Oberfläche angesaugt würde.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Zwei Fässer und ein Bach*

Hallo,

die Idee ist auch nicht schlecht. Nur das mit dem Silikon funktioniert bei Maurerbütten leider nicht.


----------

